# More male than female threadfin rainbows-all male?



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

My lfs just got some great threadfin rainbows in. I bougt 3 pair. 3male/3female. I love this fish but as with most, the females just arent very colorful, very plain. I was wondering if I could add two more males without adding any more females, or with this be battle city . Would it be better to only have males so there would be nobody to fight for?

Thanks.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

They seem to be robust peaceful fish. The stocking levels I see on these recommend 2:1 female to male ratios but it is unclear from what they are writing if this is for breeding or safety.
cb


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I find with a show off, not a lot of real fighting fish like that you are better with more than five males, if you plan to keep a group. It spreads out the territoriality and no one gets hurt.
I used to have a lot as I bred them a few times, and I always had uneven, male heavy ratios with no problems. 

I'm jealous - the last three shipments into town here have been all male.


----------

